# Muscle ache and pain



## Rinahen (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been on thyroid medication for years ... just recently learned I have Hashimoto's and the endo doctor has me taking .112 one night and .125 the next night... recently I have been experiencing muscle achiness and weakness... do you think this is related to my thyroid... I know with autoimmune conditions, you are more apt to get other chronic conditions... can't help but think I've developed rheumatoid arthritis... or maybe it's a problem with my meds... if I'm on the right dose, would I still be having symptoms... mine are these body aches (back, feet, and hands) and tiredness... please help!!!

Rina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinahen said:


> I have been on thyroid medication for years ... just recently learned I have Hashimoto's and the endo doctor has me taking .112 one night and .125 the next night... recently I have been experiencing muscle achiness and weakness... do you think this is related to my thyroid... I know with autoimmune conditions, you are more apt to get other chronic conditions... can't help but think I've developed rheumatoid arthritis... or maybe it's a problem with my meds... if I'm on the right dose, would I still be having symptoms... mine are these body aches (back, feet, and hands) and tiredness... please help!!!
> 
> Rina


How long have you been on this dosage regimen and when did you last have labs?

If you could post your most recent labs with the ranges, we could have a look.

How is your diet? Do you consume foods high in MSG or 
Aspartame?


----------

